
Show HN: Hello - Hurtak
https://www.hurtak.cc/hello-extension/
======
sceptically
The most useful extension regarding new tabs is (in my case) this one:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/empty-new-tab-
page...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/empty-new-tab-
page/dpjamkmjmigaoobjbekmfgabipmfilij)

~~~
owlninja
What makes it the most useful to you?

~~~
sceptically
There are so many useful use-cases. Like... imagine you want to try out a html
snippet, without creating an html-file. "Clearing" the default new-tab-page
takes some seconds before you can insert your own stuff via the dev tools.

------
phn
In the same vein, I use [https://tabliss.io/](https://tabliss.io/) for the
simple fact it requires minimal permissions and works on firefox.

The reason I started using something like this is because the "top sites" I
visit is not something I want on my screen if I'm showing it to other people.

~~~
mwilliaams
What are your top sites? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

------
20190820234322
I switched to setting newtab to chrome://history/ a few months ago and
couldn't believe this didn't occur to me earlier. It's faster than any of the
extensions and you get a timeline of a big chunk of your life

------
vasco
I've been using Google's Arts and Culture "New Tab" extension for years,
showing me paintings I'd never look at otherwise. It's pretty nice, and
sometimes you discover interesting artists.
[https://artsandculture.google.com/](https://artsandculture.google.com/)

~~~
dominotw
i cannot seem to find the extension. do you mind linking it.

~~~
belltyler
I've got you: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-arts-
cultur...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-arts-
culture/akimgimeeoiognljlfchpbkpfbmeapkh)

It will change the artwork daily by default, but you can change the settings
to change on each new tab.

------
devilsenigma
There is another similar extension called Momentum
[https://momentumdash.com/](https://momentumdash.com/)

~~~
Hurtak
I also like Embark [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/embark-new-tab-
pag...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/embark-new-tab-
page/aeajehgeohhgjbhhbicilpenjfcbfnpg?hl=en)

------
jkaufmann_
Always interesting to see examples of web extensions on HN. Given that these
new tab extensions are a dime a dozen, I recommend adding some sort of
differentiating feature to yours to make it stand out a bit.

One that I love:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/githunt/khpcnaokfe...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/githunt/khpcnaokfebphakjgdgpinmglconplhp?hl=en)

------
VectorLock
I really love Markdown New Tab. Its very helpful having a little Markdown page
to quickly take notes, have links to frequently visited pages, or whatever
else I want to see what I open a new tab. I think its probably the best
extension I have in Chrome.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/markdown-new-
tab/d...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/markdown-new-
tab/demppioeofcekpjcnlkmdjbabifjnokj)

~~~
mrunseen
Concept is nice but I would afraid of new tab becoming cluttered like my
bookmarks relatively quickly.

------
pgeezy
One of my co-workers made this astronomy-themed one and I'm really fond of it:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/telescope/mcbkdemj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/telescope/mcbkdemjpfgkelnhcnbkoafaljnblcjd)

~~~
Hurtak
This is cool, I could add Nasa as another image provider, alongside of Bing.

------
pvtmert
i am suprised that nobody mentioned `unsplash` (eg:
[https://instant.unsplash.com](https://instant.unsplash.com)) or its chrome
extension yet. :/

------
mezod
I use my own app to form new habits as the new tab...
[https://everyday.app](https://everyday.app) :D

------
texuf
I've been using this one [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-
art/oldcmm...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/new-tab-
art/oldcmmikbakmkmikgikndeekekdihgnf) Open a new tab and see a piece of art
from the Metropolitan Museum of Art or the Cleveland Museum of Art.

------
mrunseen
I use Earth View from Google, mainly because of i dont want to see (or show
someone) "top sites" like rest of the HN
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/earth-view-from-
go...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/earth-view-from-google-
ea/bhloflhklmhfpedakmangadcdofhnnoh)

------
c54
Here’s something similar for Firefox (just the pretty image part):
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/pretty-new-
ta...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/pretty-new-tab-image/)

------
arnado
What benefit is there to have this as an extension, as opposed to a
lightweight page being served up?

~~~
quickthrower2
It probably needs to keep state for some of the widgets. Although on a web
page there is is localstorage but that's more like a cache than a guaranteed
storage.

OP does have a regular page you can use though: [https://hello-
extension.netlify.com/](https://hello-extension.netlify.com/)

------
cryptozeus
Honestly chrome has become so heavy that I cannot imagine new tab opening with
hq image.

Not commenting on your plugin.

~~~
Hurtak
I think this should be fine.

I did not notice any typing / suggest box lagging or performance problems and
I do not have the strongest laptop. The same thing for some extensions that I
used before and rendered background image.

AFAIK these things should also run in separate thread, so lag in the web page
should not freeze omnibox.

------
salex89
It's pretty. Somehow Momentum, which is similar, didn't catch up to me. Is
there any way to show the same favorites as with the default Chrome setup,
only over the image of the day? :)

~~~
notatoad
Chrome has the option to display an image background on your default new tab
page, if you want to keep chrome's favourites.

~~~
salex89
Correct, I use that. However, it is jus one image and without anything else.

------
keyle
13:37, nice touch.

~~~
rpastuszak
Elite o’clock!

------
Raphmedia
This is pretty great. I use Momentum but it has become bloated with paid
features.

------
klhugo
You got a new user. I love it. Great work!

------
m00dy
I use the one fetching from flickr.

